
Michael Arrington thinks the bbc should be dissolved - danw
http://blip.tv/file/154337
======
danw
Quick poll: Should I be posting links like this? Does anyone think its
offtopic? I dont want to risk damaging the quality of the articles on YC news.

~~~
floozyspeak
If you make it, they will come....

so don't live in fear, embrace the possibility of ummm.. whats the word i'm
looking for here

